# Cabellas Recon Hunt help????



## miktom (Oct 24, 2011)

Downloaded Cabellas Recon Hunt gps to my iPhone today. Does anyone know how to get the Ballistic program started? I found the license part but cannot get the Ballistic tables started??????


----------



## j_seph (Oct 24, 2011)

shoot doodleflop a PM he has it and has used it for a little bit
I have it on my droid but don't see ballistics


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't have any problems with ballistics on my droid 

just click on ballistics, click the drop down menus to enter the bullet information, and it should pull right up. Do you not know how to work it, or can you not see it on your phone?


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 28, 2011)

I have the app on my iPhone and have really been frustrated/confused with it. I don't know how to just mark spots on the gps and save them without it just saving it to an "active trip." I thought it was basically a gps but it really confuses me with all the twists they have thrown in there.


----------

